

Ask HN: How do I work on startup ideas while working in industry? - quickquestionnn

Hello everyone,<p>I am about to graduate from college in about a month. I very fortunately got a job waiting for me on the other side. But thanks to my dumb brain, I have decided to start developing a few of the ideas I&#x27;ve had simmering in my brain for a while. I am writing you today to ask, is there some sort of way to allow me to develop my ideas while also working the job and maintaining full control of the code I create for the ideas? I plan to use the money I make to build the idea.<p>I have started repos on cloud servers, thinking that the timestamps would be like a &quot;postmarked trademark&quot; type of security. What else can I do to develop these ideas, maintain complete control of them, and still work in industry?<p>EDIT: I have not started my job yet. I start shortly after graduation, but I have worked for the company before during the summer.<p>Thanks and Cheers.
======
maresca
Make sure you aren't violating any non-compete agreements with your new
employer. Also make sure they don't have any clauses in your employment
agreement where they claim ownership of your projects. Read the fine print. If
you're really concerned, ask someone there. That should be easy if you've
worked there before.

~~~
quickquestionnn
I'll look into this. Thanks.

------
icedchai
You just do it, and keep your mouth shut.

~~~
quickquestionnn
This is my current idea. How do I start marketing efforts though, once I have
a MVP?

